#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Μισθωτοί >  > > >  >  >  Απλήρωτες εισφορές στο ΤΕΕ

## 3citizen

Καλησπέρα,

Χαιρετίζω την καινούρια προσπάθεια με πολλές ευχές για πολλές χρήσιμες δημοσιεύσεις.

Μια ερώτηση: 

Υπάρχει κάποιο επίσημο κείμενο με τους όρους του ΤΕΕ ως προς την πληρωμή της ετήσιας εισφοράς των Μηχανικών για το περιοδικό κλπ? 

Εν προκειμένω, αν κάποιος μισθωτός στο Δημόσιο τομέα πληρώνει κανονικά και υποχρεωτικά άλλωστε το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, έχει πιθανές κυρώσεις αν δεν πληρώνει το ΤΕΕ? 
Αν υπάρχει κάποιο επίσημο κείμενο θα με βοηθούσε.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------

